# SWF MA6 - Error "Install Lettering Datafile 1"



## kizi57 (Aug 16, 2018)

Dear All

Please assist.

I'm new in embroidery, i bought this unit from an auction as is.

When i put power ON, unit, it shows error message box "Install Lettering Datafile 1" (see youtube video below...)

Please advice how to fix...

https://youtu.be/vSBWxVMRTfg


----------

